

Ask HN: Recommend a good website/person to create telephony voice prompts. - kemyrt2008

I need a couple of recorded voice prompts(North American) for a telephony application. I am looking for recommendation to a good website or individual where I can get the voice prompts created.&#60;p&#62;I googled and I got a list of websites, but I would like to use something that has been recommended here.
======
mkhattab
Try oDesk, specifically Robin Brooke-Burry, she's awesome[1]. She also has
some demos available on her website[2].

\--

[1]: [https://www.odesk.com/o/profiles/users/Professional-Voice-
Ov...](https://www.odesk.com/o/profiles/users/Professional-Voice-Over-Audio-
Production_~01109d2ccf2614ccc4/)

[2]: <http://www.babblingbrookeproductions.com/Demos.html>

------
nalods
At my previous company we used speedyspots.com. Quick turnaround, great
quality, no complaints.

~~~
kemyrt2008
Thank you, one of them sounds promising.

------
t0
<http://reddit.com/r/forhire>

